# Sliding Miter Saw - should I purchase?



## FinsLeftRight (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm new to power tools. I've been around them but never used them. My project is going to be laminate flooring. The flooring is 8" wide and the 10 inch miter saws I looked at don't handle that size. The 12 inch miter saws have an 8 inch max. capacity, but I didn't know how accurate that spec is. So I thought I would try a 10 inch sliding miter saw that had a 12 inch capacity (Kobalt). My question is, are they difficult to use? Am I over buying? Will that 8 inch capacity actually handle 8 inches? I also want to buy a jigsaw. Will I need any special blades for the laminate flooring (both miter and jigsaw)?

thanks, judy


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

It depends on if you will use the saw again and how much flooring your planing on putting in. If your going to use a miter saw on several projects then I would say buy the sliding miter saw. It shouldn't be difficult at all to use and will make installing flooring much quicker. A regular blade should work fine, but they do make blades geared toward laminates. I personally couldn't live with out my saw, but I also use almost everyday. I would question the quality of a Kobalt miter saw.

You could use a table saw with a miter guide or the cheapest way would be to use a circular saw with a square as a guide. You would need to buy a good blade for the circular saw, but that still the cheapest route.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to this forum. I don't know if you have ever installed that laminate stuff. We installed Pergo flooring and it went fairly will. The places around the doors and any corner is tricky. I have a DeWalt 12" compound miter slider It is mounted ob a Ridgid miter saw table and do I ever like the table. If you want any more information just let me know. I got it a HD for 99.00 and they now sell for 179.00.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Judy,

Installing laminate flooring is easy and quick. I agree w/fasttrack, that if this is the only project you will use this saw for it may be excessive. You can cut the laminate completely w/a jig saw if you have (or make) an edge guide.

When I install it, I usually use a table saw, with a 60 tooth blade. That way I can crosscut and rip w/the same tool. Just use the mitre gauge on the table saw for crosscuts. You will need a jig saw for door ways and certain moldings if you don't undercut the molding w/a jamb saw.

Hope this sheds some light.

Ross


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Judy, if this is all you are going to do, then use a jigsaw or handsaw, but if you buy a slde mitre saw get the big one, it is so versatile, mine is in use every time I go into the workshop, as for cutting laminate around door frames there is an easy way out of this, use a biscuit jointer and cut away the bottom of the frame, then the laminate will slip under.
Derek.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Buy a better saw than that Kobalt. Remember you are installing it yourself. Even if you buy a 150.00 - 300.00 saw you are coming out WAY ahead becasue of no install cost. If you decide the saw is not for you return it.

The Kobalt is unsafe in my opinion. If you do get it screw it down to a 2' x 2' sheet of ply wood to make it more stable.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Judy, if this is the only project you intend to use the saw for I would suggest renting one. You are far better off to have a top quality saw for the job. There are any number of jigs you can use with a circular saw to get perfect cuts, a big part of getting the best cut lies in the blade used. I would want a finishing blade for best results, and I highly recommend Freud blades since they are accurate and reasonably priced.


----------



## FinsLeftRight (Jan 29, 2009)

Most have said "if this is your only project" and initially I thought it would be. But after taking down bunk beds in the son's bedroom room and looking at his carpet, I think I might just do all the rooms except bathrooms & kitchen. I'll do the family room first as there are no doors (except sliding door) just openings to hall and other rooms. I have looked on you-tube for some demo video and really don't see doors as a big problem (when I get to the bedrooms). So I think I will skip the jigsaw (a slow process I think) recommendation & the rental recommendation as I'll be using whatever I buy more than once. Thanks for the advice on Kobalt or not. I'll check some sales and see what I can get in the $200-300 range. Judy


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy, a place that most people over look for tools is a Pawn Shop. I bought my Makita compound slide miter for about $250 and Makita is a top brand name.


----------



## FinsLeftRight (Jan 29, 2009)

WELL, I was talked into the Kobalt. I bought it ($199 at Lowes) and used it Saturday. I laid the laminate and will do the trim next Saturday. I am happy with the purchase. No problems with it feeling unsafe. The only complaint would be the dust collector bag was worthless. For $200, I can live with that. I had some cuts I had to do with the jigsaw. I hate using the jigsaw and am glad I didn't attempt the project with just a jigsaw.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't worry about it only two miter saws I know of have good dust collection anyway.

The 1300.00 kapex and the Milwaukee which you can get as little as 499.99 if you look hard enough.

But the Kapex requires a collector. The Milwaukee will collect about 70% in the bag with no collector, but thats the best sliding miter saws get. Both the above saws will get 90% of the dust or better if hooked to the right collector.

Try hooking your saw to a vac, it may help, probably won't.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

If you have it and aren't afraid of it you'll find reasons to use it. I have 2 a 12yr. old 10" Bosch compound slide for framing and junk, (it's older) and a 4 yr. old 12" Makita D.C slide, just for finish.

Know that Miter and table saws go hand-in-hand and you're likely going to need one for the end wall rips, also know a giant speed square and decent trim saw will give acceptable cuts for your project.

As for rentals and used tools, know this, if you're not familiar with said tools, you won't know if the one your renting/buying has been abused or not. My 1st TS and Radial, both used Craftsman, (the TS was a flex shaft drive). Both worked but had been used and abused. Even though they were cheap, $500.00 for both they weren't good for much more than rough framing. Once I began ripping anything over 3/4" thick I discovered the problems and spent another $100.00 to get the TS close, the arbor was never right, (wobble) The Radial was never good for much more than Dados and as an extra table/catch-all.


----------



## waz (Apr 12, 2009)

I own a Kobalt 10" sliding miter saw and a couple of other miter saws and I have to tell you, for the money it is a GREAT !!!! deal. It isn't made a well as a Bosch, DeWalt but it is at least $300.00 to $400.00 dollars cheaper. I would say that if you aren't going to use it every day and you aren't going to be transporting it to different jobs to do finish work it should be a good first Miter saw. Actually I like it a lot better than my first electric compound miter saw. The handle feels kinda cheap but does the job, and it cuts very straight and extremley accurate and the laser works very good.


----------

